
IMDb is closing its message boards - happy-go-lucky
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/3/14501390/imdb-closing-user-forums-comments
======
Markoff
way to destroy your site, pretty much the only reason why i care about IMDB
are forums, if they shut them down i will also shut down my access to this
site

how can i engage with station about specific movie on their Facebook or
Twitter?

